# Buying land on ebay?



## mountainwmn

I've been spending way too much time dreaming about a few acres and browsing craigslist. Anyway one ad sent me to an ebay link and I found quite a bit of cheap property listed for sale. Some of it I could see the bid was only for the downpayment. And one cheap property in Hawaii looks like it might have lava actively flowing over it. 
But I'm curious, has anyone here actually bought land off ebay? Or know someone who did? How did it work out?


----------



## Quabbinite

I bought land once (40 acres) in Terlingua. It was being sold by an attorney for an HOA and they were accepting installments. It sounds like the same deal as what you saw where, if you win, the amount you paid up front was the down-payment and then they break the remainder up over 48 months. There was no credit check and I got legitimate paperwork in the mail that I had to sign and send back. The only apparent catch was if you missed like 3 payments in a row then they took back the land and you were unable to recover anything you paid into it. I would check with an attorney first, but I know MY experience was very positive.


----------



## Dusky Beauty

Read the terms in every listing-- I recall browsing ebay property once and many "bids" were nothing more that expressing an interest and requesting contact from the realtor for more information on the property.

I believe it's just a marketing outlet--- the real property dispersals are via private regional real estate auction companies, sherrif sales, HUD auctions, etc.


----------



## grandma12703

mountainwmn said:


> I've been spending way too much time dreaming about a few acres and browsing craigslist. Anyway one ad sent me to an ebay link and I found quite a bit of cheap property listed for sale. Some of it I could see the bid was only for the downpayment. And one cheap property in Hawaii looks like it might have lava actively flowing over it.
> But I'm curious, has anyone here actually bought land off ebay? Or know someone who did? How did it work out?


Yep, did it! Actually bought 20 acres and a small cabin that we have added onto. Got a good deal and still live on the land. I was worried at first but after a year or so I calmed down and things have been very smooth. Paid it off several months ago and it was all good. 

BTW we went and looked at it first. We then met with the guy selling and then went for it. Get a Christmas basket full of goodies every Christmas from the seller.


----------



## SashayXP

my advice is to proceed VERY carefully. I bought land on ebay and it is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous..the seller neglected to mention that my neighbors were all meth dealers/addicts and thieves. AND that the seller did not own the land but was making payments thus even if I DID pay off my land, I can't get a clear title until he pays off the larger chunk that i am merely a part of. Would I do this again? Absolutely not. Be careful.


----------



## mountainwmn

Thank you everyone. Since there are some good stories I will continue to browse, but I will be VERY careful. I see a lot of the listings don't have pictures of the property, just the area. Thats kind of scary. I would always look at something in person before I bought it, even if I knew the area. Unfortunately you don't always get the whole story in one visit, thats sad to get stuck with scummy neighbors.


----------



## theemon

i bought a house and a little land of craigslist... local, and i inspected the property first.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Ebay isn't at all the same as Craigslist, as the former is for bidding on, and the latter for seeing before you buy... In some cases, Ebay Auctions may allow for viewing, others not. Now what happened below? An Agent would have prevented!



SashayXP said:


> my advice is to proceed VERY carefully. I bought land on ebay and it is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous..the seller neglected to mention that my neighbors were all meth dealers/addicts and thieves. AND that the seller did not own the land but was making payments thus even if I DID pay off my land, I can't get a clear title until he pays off the larger chunk that i am merely a part of. Would I do this again? Absolutely not. Be careful.


When you purchase through an Agent/Realtor, there is a Title Report done, and the Sale won't Close until the Title is cleared. The Sale is Recorded, too, so the Seller can't get a Mortgage on the property purchased, even if Seller Financing!

I'd say Buyer beware, lots of scams out there, and if it sounds too good to be true, it usually isn't. It rarely happens. I am sorry, SashayXP, this happened to you!


----------



## Lavendergrl

It really doesn't have to do with using a realtor, they are merchants. You need to be sure you use a title company.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Lavendergrl said:


> It really doesn't have to do with using a realtor, *they are merchants*. You need to be sure you use a title company.


If being a "merchant," was all I thought I was, I sure wouldn't have stayed in Real Estate for this long. Instead, I took a good look around, and set my own bar higher. That isn't a compliment, but more of an generalized insult to my profession, however, I don't take it personally. Yet, I will respond due to it being so generalized.

Obviously, you probably haven't worked with a professional Realtor, who diligently represents his/her Clients, putting their needs first. I have saved my Clients thousands of dollars, due to my past experience as a Loan Officer, offer FREE Credit Repair Counseling as part of my services, review their Loan Program to insure they are getting the best deal/interest rate (no payment for this), review their entire Title Report, work with an Escrow Officer who reviews Title Reports, and I negotiate the lowest price I can for Buyers, negotiate for the most concessions I can, and regularly get excellent reviews. In addition to my Real Estate services, I stay in contact with my Clients, and refer them to service providers in the area when they need it. They can call me for any information after the sale and if they are into Homesteading, there is whole new level of services I offer FREE. There are plenty of good Realtors out there, but I do understand, like any service industry is, there are also plenty who aren't. I certainly wouldn't defend them! 

For a Seller, my job is to get them the highest price I can. For Buyers, the lowest purchase price I can. Compensation is only earned, if it is deserved. Most in Real Estate, work on straight commission. 

Using a Title Company doesn't guarantee anything but provide a Title Report; the responsibility falls directly to the Buyer to read/review the Report in its entirety. If the Sale isn't Recorded with the County, the Seller can offer Seller Financing, mortgage it to the hilt, and you can be paying payments regularly... Then, get slammed with Foreclosure (Seller mortgaged the property and stopped making payments, even though the Buyer did to him/her). Think it doesn't happen? It happened to one of my family members before I got into Real Estate, and I have heard of it happening to plenty of other folks.

Of course, the sad story posted by SashayXP occurred due to her trusting the Seller, who misled her! She can actually lose her property at any time, if the Seller defaults on his payments. No one should be scammed into this! Circumstances in life can lead to unexpected situations. I know of a Contractor, who Seller Financed multiple homes he had built. His wife got cancer, so he mortgaged all the homes, then defaulted. All the promptly paying Buyers lost their homes to Foreclosure!

SashayXP also posted this:



> ...the seller neglected to mention that my neighbors were all meth dealers/addicts and thieves.


Not to disclose this in a Real Estate Sale is a violation of the RE Laws in the State of WA (disclaimer: I am not an Attorney, but am required to adhere to these Laws, feel free to check with one to confirm this). When I list a property for sale, I am required to disclose if there are any known "meth" labs. If there is a criminal element, I recommend my Buyers research the crime stats before they buy. as I cannot steer them away or to any particular area (unless there are known Meth Labs). If there has been any testing, and there were positive results of Meth chemicals on a property, that must be legally disclosed to a potential Buyer. That said, I can recommend they also see another area, which is safer, in the hopes they choose a property there.

My neighbors: Closest neighbor,. Riot Prevention Officer (Retired LEO), on the other side neighbor is a Fireman, above us is a School Bus Driver, another a Machinist, Retired folks, and other hardworking folks in a variety of fields. There are no Meth Labs, no drug dealers, and very little crime in this area (what happens has been outside our little community). Moving here was no mistake, I really did my homework, as I knew to do so from all my Real Estate experience. Criminal elements aren't tolerated here, which was another draw for me. Moving to established good areas, with a steady occupation rate, and maintained properties is important. You can't know all this from an online Ebay Auction. It is also difficult to get enough info from just going to view a property. Buyer beware!

What blows me away is how many folks buy their properties without reading their Title Reports. It is up to them to review the CCR's & HOA restrictions, if any. I review them to insure my Clients don't miss something. There should be no unpleasant surprises after the Closing...


----------



## bjba

One should get a Title Report and Title Insurance when purchasing property. The Title Report is a history of ownership of the property, lists restrictions and covenants and Title Insurance will defend your title to the property or reimburse you for actual monetary loss.


----------



## ChristieAcres

bjba said:


> One should get a Title Report and Title Insurance when purchasing property. The Title Report is a history of ownership of the property, lists restrictions and covenants and *Title Insurance will defend your title to the property or reimburse you for actual monetary loss*.


I was referencing Title Reports, not Title Insurance, in my post. That was directly related to purchasing on Seller Contract (Sales not Recorded...). The Buyer isn't on Title until the property is paid off... If not Recorded, the Seller stays on Title and can mortgage the property!

All Real Estate, handled by Realtors, require Title Reports, Title Insurance, and the Sales to be Recorded...

A Title Report gives a little more information than you posted. It also includes Easements, Setbacks, discloses Bundle of Rights, Legal Description, and etc... The main point there, is that folks read Title Reports in entirety for full disclosure on the property.

That all said, none of it, insures the Buyer isn't buying one big headache. It isn't uncommon for some properties to be offered for sale at strategic times in the year. The best time to buy undeveloped land, here, is in the wettest time of the year! If there are drainage issues, standing water, or seasonal run-off... 

Sellers can post properties for sale on many sites, disclose whatever they choose to or not. *Buyer beware!!! Most of the time? *:runforhills:


----------



## wharton

lorichristie said:


> What blows me away is how many folks buy their properties without reading their Title Reports. It is up to them to review the CCR's & HOA restrictions, if any. I review them to insure my Clients don't miss something. There should be no unpleasant surprises after the Closing...


I actually ran into flat out fraud in this area once. A friend is sitting with a developer, just before closing, and reviewing the CCRs on a nice rural property. The buyer asks where the rest of the restrictions are, as the first page says "page one of three", and there is only page one? The seller smoothly acts shocked that they are missing. I strongly recommend that the buy go no further without the missing info. Prior to settlement, the other two pages arrive in the mail. Holy cow, this guy had created a mandate to run the lives of his buyers, and then tried to hide it. No outbuildings, no fences, no washline, pet restrictions, livestock restrictions, no, no, no...........he had also carefully edited the CCR document so that all the absolutely rediclous restrictions were in the back pages. The deposit was returned.


----------



## Benny b

I bought 2 separate property's . Go to the court house your self or have an atty do it for you. Check 4 back taxes, liens, water bills, electric bills. Then go from there, every thing you need to to do you can do yourself. Have an atty look at the contract though. Also make sure u have a right of way, if your property is behind someone else's . And read the right away close to be sure exactly what the right of way consists of. My family and I have bought and sold over 40 property's here in pa with no realtor. Benny


----------



## Helen1920

ChristieAcres said:


> If being a "merchant," was all I thought I was, I sure wouldn't have stayed in Real Estate for this long. Instead, I took a good look around, and set my own bar higher. That isn't a compliment, but more of an generalized insult to my profession, however, I don't take it personally. Yet, I will respond due to it being so generalized.
> 
> Obviously, you probably haven't worked with a professional Realtor, who diligently represents his/her Clients, putting their needs first. I have saved my Clients thousands of dollars, due to my past experience as a Loan Officer, offer FREE Credit Repair Counseling as part of my services, review their Loan Program to insure they are getting the best deal/interest rate (no payment for this), review their entire Title Report, work with an Escrow Officer who reviews Title Reports, and I negotiate the lowest price I can for Buyers, negotiate for the most concessions I can, and regularly get excellent reviews. In addition to my Real Estate services, I stay in contact with my Clients, and refer them to service providers in the area when they need it. They can call me for any information after the sale and if they are into Homesteading, there is whole new level of services I offer FREE. There are plenty of good Realtors out there, but I do understand, like any service industry is, there are also plenty who aren't. I certainly wouldn't defend them!
> 
> For a Seller, my job is to get them the highest price I can. For Buyers, the lowest purchase price I can. Compensation is only earned, if it is deserved. Most in Real Estate, work on straight commission.
> 
> Using a Title Company doesn't guarantee anything but provide a Title Report; the responsibility falls directly to the Buyer to read/review the Report in its entirety. If the Sale isn't Recorded with the County, the Seller can offer Seller Financing, mortgage it to the hilt, and you can be paying payments regularly... Then, get slammed with Foreclosure (Seller mortgaged the property and stopped making payments, even though the Buyer did to him/her). Think it doesn't happen? It happened to one of my family members before I got into Real Estate, and I have heard of it happening to plenty of other folks.
> 
> Of course, the sad story posted by SashayXP occurred due to her trusting the Seller, who misled her! She can actually lose her property at any time, if the Seller defaults on his payments. No one should be scammed into this! Circumstances in life can lead to unexpected situations. I know of a Contractor, who Seller Financed multiple homes he had built. His wife got cancer, so he mortgaged all the homes, then defaulted. All the promptly paying Buyers lost their homes to Foreclosure!
> 
> SashayXP also posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to disclose this in a Real Estate Sale is a violation of the RE Laws in the State of WA (disclaimer: I am not an Attorney, but am required to adhere to these Laws, feel free to check with one to confirm this). When I list a property for sale, I am required to disclose if there are any known "meth" labs. If there is a criminal element, I recommend my Buyers research the crime stats before they buy. as I cannot steer them away or to any particular area (unless there are known Meth Labs). If there has been any testing, and there were positive results of Meth chemicals on a property, that must be legally disclosed to a potential Buyer. That said, I can recommend they also see another area, which is safer, in the hopes they choose a property there.
> 
> My neighbors: Closest neighbor,. Riot Prevention Officer (Retired LEO), on the other side neighbor is a Fireman, above us is a School Bus Driver, another a Machinist, Retired folks, and other hardworking folks in a variety of fields. There are no Meth Labs, no drug dealers, and very little crime in this area (what happens has been outside our little community). Moving here was no mistake, I really did my homework, as I knew to do so from all my Real Estate experience. Criminal elements aren't tolerated here, which was another draw for me. Moving to established good areas, with a steady occupation rate, and maintained properties is important. You can't know all this from an online Ebay Auction. It is also difficult to get enough info from just going to view a property. Buyer beware!
> 
> What blows me away is how many folks buy their properties without reading their Title Reports. It is up to them to review the CCR's & HOA restrictions, if any. I review them to insure my Clients don't miss something. There should be no unpleasant surprises after the Closing...


Yep, you are absolutely right, depending on the state, back in Commiefornia when I sold my mom's place, had to disclose if anyone had died of AIDS in that house in the last 3 years.


----------



## Danaus29

The thread is almost 8 years old. But the AIDS disclosure is interresting.


----------

